# our earth sheltered home



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

I posted this thread on another forum, I have lurked here a long time and figured I would contribute to the new sub forum, peace out










http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum_framed.posts&forum=199&thread=1770413&page=1


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

and the continuation of it

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum_framed.posts&forum=199&thread=1659666&page=1&pc=277


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oOOOOOooo. Lovely  Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

What an amazing project!


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

thank-you, it was fun doing it, glad it's done, it was a long 4.5 months


----------



## sde219 (May 19, 2010)

Incredible project. Thanks for sharing - would you mind mentioning where the home was built? I've struggled so much with code issues related to building a barn, electrical, plumbing, etc - I'm always intrigued to know how some "different" projects work out in the code department.

You have some serious skills in this effort though - I wish half the guys I've contracted for small work were as professional and fast as you!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I love that!


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

sde, the home is in maine, we had no issues with code, it is technically a walk out basement with a roof on it, the home is normal it's the landscaping that is not. The only issue we had was with homeowners insurance, they didn't want to insure it as a home because there is no thermostatically controlled heat source. We only get heat from the earth, sun, and woodstove. I basicaly showed the insurance company the build pictures and told them the only way my pipes would freeze would be if there was a ice age or all my windows were blown out, we got the insurance.

thank-you sherry


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

How wonderful for you to share this unique building in such detail.
Your home is beautiful and is giving me some great ideas for our New York property.
Now that it is all over is there anything in hindsight that you wish you would have known or would do differently?


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

I would have pinned the walls to the footer in the front and I would probably have gone with a more traditional roofline and used solar tubes for natural lighting in the back side, instead of the sliders up on top. A few other things inside as far as a different layout for doorways and such, other than that it's everything we had ever hoped for


----------



## mainegirl (Feb 21, 2011)

super kool! where in maine? I want to see!


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Grreat work. One question I have is why didn't you lay mortar between each row of blocks? Is that typical on earth berm bldgs?


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

thank-you

the surface bonding acts as the mortar, since we filled the cores, it acts more as a form for us, I have seen different opinions for the lateral strength of SBC, some say more, some say less than a traditional mortared wall


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

kvr28 said:


> sde, the home is in maine, we had no issues with code, it is technically a walk out basement with a roof on it, the home is normal it's the landscaping that is not. The only issue we had was with thank-you sherry


 Hey, I was looking at your whole process somewhere else, glad you put it up here too. Till now I didn't know you were in ME - I am too.
Have built w/'stack & bond' surface bonding & block several times, house foundations, (a septic tank), & want to build an earth-bermed home - hopefully my last !
Have filled every few block columns adding 'rebar' & poured a 'tie-beam' like they do on block homes along the top to tie floor to.
I don't know whether I'll go with something like what you've done so nicely, or insulated concrete forms, or there's also some kind of expanded light weight solid concrete blocks that look great - don't recall the name right now.
You just lay em on a uniform thin mortar, no filling or pouring later, but I don't know the cost ?
House I want to build will acually be more like an 'underground house' w/dirt on the roof too - maybe at least 2 feet. This way it's not too much of a stretch to have your home so (w/the addition of ready sandbags to close openings) that you could shelter the needed 2 weeks or so comfortably if/when there might be a little hot 'fallout' drifting over.
I once built an addition for my sister on a house I built for them & my blind brother-in-law kept the 'stack & bond' mixed up for me perfectly for the block foundation - better than I could mix myself !!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Surface bonding cement is magic stuff, woodspirit. It is basically a glue with fibers in it that you smear over the surface. It makes a VERY strong wall, particularly if you fill some (or all) of the cores with concrete. 

It's all about surface area of the joint, though. In the case of SBC, you've created a "joint" that is the entire surface of the wall. On both sides. 
With a traditionally mortared wall, you've got a joint that is about an inch wide, around the top edge of each block. It's actually pretty weak, in comparison...

Additionally, it's MUCH easier for the DIYer to do.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

rick, the difference between ICF and surface bonding is do you want the insulation value of ICF or the thermal mass of surface bonding. we went with thermal mass, plus the fact the ICF forms were 6000 which was what we paid to do the whole shell for


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Great home, I have been to a few berm homes, but yours takes the cake! Say, do you have any moisture issues with the house? Did you install an air exchanger? I have heard of people having moisture issues with Berm homes and was kind of curious.


----------



## speedfunk (Dec 7, 2005)

wow man.. you finished your place up well since I last saw pics.. awesome!!!!


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

speedfunk said:


> wow man.. you finished your place up well since I last saw pics.. awesome!!!!


that's speedfunk, I've been trying to keep tabs on your place, how are things coming along?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

kvr28 said:


> thank-you
> 
> the surface bonding acts as the mortar, since we filled the cores, it acts more as a form for us, I have seen different opinions for the lateral strength of SBC, some say more, some say less than a traditional mortared wall


Rob Boy says SBC has about 6 times the lateral strength of traditionally mortared walls.

Even if he is way off, SBC wins hands down!


----------



## speedfunk (Dec 7, 2005)

good... actually just moved onto the land this week!!!! The house is going to be done by the end of the summer. Right now we are staying in a 34' travel trailer. Got electric and working on getting running water in the trailer for our just born twins . :hysterical:

Now that we are on the land this will allow me to work more and have the family right close to help out etc...


----------



## crunchy_mama (Aug 7, 2010)

We are considering building an earthen house and am intrigued by your roof my concern is the roof height on the back section being an energy loss. Can you give ceiling heights and any info on this, I would greatly appreciate it! I looked at the other link but didn't see more info if you have another link to check out with more details. It seems the roof would surely save money though as you wouldn't need to purchase or make special trusses.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

we went with the roof design to allow natural lighting in the back section in the bathroom and such, the other thought was if the house starts to heat up we could open the windows and allow natural convection let the heat out and bring a breeze in from the windows, the only problem is, with everything in the way, washer/dryer ect, it's a pain to get a ladder in there to open them, and if there is a rainstorm, you have to get up there quick, because with the flat surface rain get's driven in easy.

If I had to do it over, I would have gone with a normal roof structure and used solar light tubes instead, we didn't want to use skylights, cause someone could technically get on the roof and look down at you while your taking a shower


----------



## crunchy_mama (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks so much for the information gives us some more to think about here. Dh was really interested in that setup of windows for light as a skylight alternative and not so much looking to have them to be opened.


----------

